# Heat use amnesty on Miller



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heat waive Miller

http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...0/miami-heat-waive-mike-miller-amnesty-clause


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I imagine the Knicks could use him some, or maybe New Orleans.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He will likely retire.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> He will likely retire.


this. dude has had a bad back forever


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If he retires does he still get his six million?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He said he is not retiring. 


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 12m
> Mike Miller told me that he does not want to retire and would prefer playing for a title contender. So that's that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I, for one, am in favor of him going to Brooklyn to ever-so-slightly increase the average age of one of the oldest teams in NBA history.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn... I remember reading that Heat were not playing to amnesty anybody this off season.

Sad to see it happened. I hope that doesn't create any bad blood between MM and Heat. He was such a big piece of our 2 chips.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

He's easily etched his name into Miami Heat lure.

Two championships with two memorable moments. Job well done.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He doesn't have to retire and he doesn't have to sign with anyone else either. So long as he doesn't turn in the paperwork he's going to get his money. He can just go somewhere and try to get himself right, then catch on somewhere after the All Star Break.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Have we called Jerry Stackhouse to replace him yet?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He can still be of use to a team in the playoffs. He'll be a nice signing for any contender. Could be huge for a team like the Thunder.

Also wouldn't be surprised if he cleared waivers and made it back to the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He'll likely go West. Memphis, OKC, one of the top-4/5 contenders out there. The guy still has plenty to offer. As much as he loved being here, he politely asked for a trade during the season because he wanted to play before his career was over. (Check @ethanjskolnick and @joegoodmanjr for quotes from Mike) He actually just resumed training again already, and said it's the best his body has felt in a long time (a common theme from him this past season). Worth noting he was never officially injured this season, maybe for the first time of his career.

Gonna be weird playing against him. He's the first "core" member of the Big 3 era to depart, and he's been here since Decision night. One of my favorite members of the team because of the way he plays and his amusing penchant for bodily harm. The 7 threes in '12 and the boost he gave us from that awful [email protected] on this year/"One Shoe 3" sealed his place in Heatdom.



One last time...


THRIIIILLLLLLLLLEEEERRRRRRRRRR













Thanks for the memories, Mikey.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I honestly hope he resigns with The Heat... but I don't think that is actually happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Once amnestied, you cannot re-sign with the team that amnestied you until the contract terms expire.

He will always be remembered for this moment...and ofcourse, for #LetItFly


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Mike Miller really contributed to the Heat. Especially for this second run. He changed the momentum in the series by allowing them to play small ball. He was the catalyst for game 6. Two titles. Hell of a heart to play through the injuries he has. Glad he got some rings. Dude has an amazing stroke.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Was never really a Fan but I'm a little disappointed to see him go jus to save some money's 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll miss MM come playoff time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am really bummed about this. The crowd always got loudest when MM was pulling up for three.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He's letting it fly in Heat Heaven now. So it goes.

Someone else will need to step up in his place. Ray's stretches of uselessness when his shot isn't falling and he's trying to do too much with the ball can really hurt us. Not comfortable with Jones being our next look as a wing. I like that this gives Ennis even more of an opportunity, but he's a long way off from being any sort of trustworthy. I'd be surprised if, unless he's in Sioux Falls, he doesn't get in games ahead of JJ if we don't bring in another wing (can't think of a single one we could). In games when Wade is out, he could get thrown into the fire like a rookie Cole after we didn't sign an experienced backup. I wouldn't mind that. Better than throwing an inexperienced PG out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FWIW -- Spo alluded to Rashard playing more this upcoming season. Doesn't give you the ancillary stuff Mike does, but he gives more than Jones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna be awesome when Mike returns to get his ring. The crowd will go nuts. He's going to want to move down here post-career.

Rookie of the Year in Orlando. 6MOY in Memphis. 2Rangz in Miami. Spreading out that resume.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> FWIW -- Spo alluded to Rashard playing more this upcoming season. Doesn't give you the ancillary stuff Mike does, but he gives more than Jones.


Maybe we actually see this lineup this season 










Did we see it all this season?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This news really bummed me out actually. Mike had some huge moments for this team, and for some reason I just felt more confident when he was on the floor alongside Lebron and the guys. I get the financial aspect of it all, it makes sense, im just sad to lose a good person and player from the organisation. 

Mike, thanks for being part of the best 2 year run in Miami Heat history. You're a Heat lifer.

Will be interesting to see how we replace him in the lineup. Shard is the obvious choice, but I dunno...there's still time for someone to break into that lineup I think. Shows we're pretty keen to keep Ennis around i'd say.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty sure we saw that lineup a little bit early in the year before Spo realized the Sonic duo gave up too much defensively. They both got better by the end of the season though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Maybe we actually see this lineup this season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God no.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jace said:


> He's letting it fly in Heat Heaven now. So it goes.
> 
> Someone else will need to step up in his place. Ray's stretches of uselessness when his shot isn't falling and he's trying to do too much with the ball can really hurt us.


Never happened in life



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Miller is gonna go to OKC, I can see it now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oddly enough I think James Jones will have a good season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

James Jones can the three as good if not better than Miller. But he just doesn't bring the whole package Miller does.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Oddly enough I think James Jones will have a good season.


In his 3-on-3 games?



Marcus13 said:


> Never happened in life
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


When he's in the midst of one of his cold stretches, the fact that he's a defensive sieve and often commits brutal turnovers trying to force the action off the dribble makes him a purely negative force for the team. When he's willing to play in control and make smart plays, he can still help some when his shot isn't falling. Unfortunately you never really know what you're going to get from him playmaking-wise. Hopefully another year with the team will lessen the bad times.

Sorry I had to say all that Marcus. I love Ray, and I'd be in a state of misery if it wasn't for The Shot. I just liked having the option of Miller's skillset and hustle when Ray isn't connecting.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> In his 3-on-3 games?


Don't be a playa hata


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah, now I remember the Sonics duo lineups being awful on D.

Heat thank Mike in South Florida newspapers with a full page ad


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought it was well done. Right down to the mimic position shot with UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*WojYahooNBA*  1m Y! Sources: Cleveland's considering an amnesty waiver bid to claim forward Mike Miller. http://yhoo.it/1bJEg1j


:rotf:

_LEBRON LEBRON LOOK WE'RE TAKING YOUR DISCARDED BEST FRIEND YOU DON'T WANT TO STAY WITH THOSE CALLOUS JERKS COME BACK LEBRON WE LOVE YOU AND EVERYONE YOU LOVE_


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*WojYahooNBA*  44s Y! Sources: As Mike Miller weighs back surgery, several teams cautious about making amnesty waiver claims. http://yhoo.it/1bJEg1j


Makes the amnesty look a little better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Could he be saying that to scare teams away from picking him up?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike has cleared waivers. The back surgery threat worked!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*RizzWrites*  10m " DOCTOR SAID I NEED A BACKEOTOMY!!" Mike... The Cavs didn't claim you off waivers... "LET IT FLY!!!!!!"


:laugh:


Forgot to post this last night:



> @*CaroSkolnick*  18h Nice gesture after @*EthanJSkolnick* told Mike Miller "I will say hello in Cleveland" pic.twitter.com/K51XvkBD9a












:rotf:


Gonna miss the dude. Guessing he ends up in OKC, LAC, or Memphis. Apparently Houston, San Antonio, and GS may want in as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:laugh:


> Ken Berger ‏@KBergCBS 6m
> Mike Miller, who cleared amnesty waivers and is a free agent, is telling friends he's likely to sign with OKC, league source says.


Good spot for him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love Mike and Love OKC, but would hate to see him in the finals... especially if he gets hot...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^:laugh:
> 
> Good spot for him.





Dee-Zy said:


> Love Mike and Love OKC, but would hate to see him in the finals... especially if he gets hot...


Called it a fews days ago before any speculation.

Boo yahhh



doctordrizzay said:


> Miller is gonna go to OKC, I can see it now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Context for the picture I posted: Mike Miller Foundation charity event or something along those lines. Why would you schedule that the day after the amnesty deadline Mikey?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Miller will be very missed.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn, good times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike going back to Memphis


> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 4m
> Just confirmed: Mike Miller has indeed notified Grizzlies that he's Memphis-bound


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprise. Sorta. Was my first pick but then backed off it thinking he'd go to one of the top contenders out there.

Good fit. They need a shooter, and he's tall and does a bit more.

Perfect that he's gone full circle with his look while going full circle back to Memphis. (OK, he skipped ORL)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nothing but best wishes for MM in Memphis.

As far as I'm concerned, he's earned his spot in Heat history.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Memphis owes us again now. Take Joel!


----------

